# Logan Martin, AL



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,



I've been away from the coast for awhile and rented a place on Logan Martin Lake. Spotted bass fishing isn't bad. Fish docks with structure about 8- 12 ft with a spotsticker or similar jighead and a redbug or junebug worm. Or, fish deep structure.



I hope that Gustav doesn't hit anywhere P'cola..



My camera shy friend caught this spot this morning. We caught a lot, but most were small.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

nice bass specially for summer:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice Bass:clap:clap....from Calera, AL, just down the road.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear Logan has outstanding crappie fishing , you caught any?


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

that bass is at least 18 pounds...


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

no you might need to see an eye doctor!! your worse than a football ref. please do us all a favor and recalibrate your scale!!!


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sc23 (8/30/2008)*Hi,
> 
> I've been away from the coast for awhile and rented a place on Logan Martin Lake. Spotted bass fishing isn't bad. Fish docks with structure about 8- 12 ft with a spotsticker or similar jighead and a redbug or junebug worm. Or, fish deep structure.
> 
> ...


Great catch! Could you share a little more information on your bait.Are you rigging it with a trick work, finess worm or some other type. I'm really interested in learning more about it. Also, have you tried a drop shot and how well did it work for you.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

I like to use a trick worm, sometimes a finesse worm during the heat of the day, on a 1/4 or 3/8 oz. jighead. Good colors for me have been redbug, junebug, and keylime pie. Some of the locals have put out structure near their docks, but flip under the dock if possible and feel for the hit on the drop. If you don't get a hit, fish each piling as the fish relate to some more than others. Hope that helps a little.



I've included a pic of a fish caught yesterday on a keylime pie finesse worm.


----------



## BOLTACTION (Oct 2, 2007)

nice spot what did she weight 4 1/2 to 5 .I fish lay lake an big spot like that will get our blood to going.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, thats a nice spot.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice fish !!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------

